# Trend Micro



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok--in shopping for computers yesterday, the salesman at Best Buy just destroyed everything I thought I knew--and Virus protection in general. He says ALL the free ones are only reactive, that they act only after a virus gets to you--and that they are all at least a week behing on updates. AVG, Avast, microsoft essentials, etc, plus taking up too much space.
He says only Trend Micro is proactive, with instant up to the minute updates.
Hype, grain of truth or?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

He either doesn't know or he's lying. Both AVG and Avast free versions have an effective proactive virus shield, and both have automatic updates throughout the day.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

He doesn't know what he's talking about. MSE is realtime, updated daily and FREE as are some of the others. I had Trend Micro and didn't like it, especially when it came time to renew and cost $$ also a heavy resource user. MSE is light on resources.

.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Bluntly put, ceresone, Best Buy employees are 'results-driven' employees. In other words, what he told you, either through lack of knowledge or through deception, he told you in order to attempt to get you to buy Trend Micro stuff.

Don't get me wrong - Trend Micro does not make bad stuff. I don't say this personally, but as a professional who can back it up with statistics should I need to go find them. HOWEVER, employees are pushed to provide results. Free software gets them nothing.

If you would like, Google 'Best Buy employees'. You'll find search results about 'Best Buy is a results-driven environment' and how they have scams such as 'optimizing' laptops for anywhere from $49 to $69 or so (and that 'optimization' is nothing more than what we do here for free) and so on and so forth. I've used AVG, Avast and MSE, and all of them are proactive.

And unlike your standard Best Buy employee, I've been at this IT stuff for going on 14 years now, and I work for the government in an enterprise environment, PLUS I constantly do troublecalls for home users on the side. Nevada and others can echo these same sentiments and qualifications. In other words, we know of what we speak. :gaptooth:


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I ABSOLUTELY love all of you!! I knew I could find out the truth here. LOL--I had to leave the store and drive 87 miles to find the truth before I bought,
.-and thankfully I didnt buy what he said.
Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

KInd of late to the party for the OP, however I can only echo Kung's words. I have the same amount (perhaps a few years more) of similar IT experience as he does. Over the years, I have seen too many people taken for a ride and upsold on frivolous software and hardware they don't need. 

If you are ever in doubt before purchasing any pc related software/hardware, it is your best interest to never fully trust what any sales person tells you and ask here (or any other ubiased and knowledge people/forums) first. 

That said, Trend Micoro is a good product and has a good reputation benind it. Yes there are free alternatives and truth be told, they all do not detect the same worms/viruses/malware equally...regardless if they are free or not. However in the end, they all pretty well even out. The biggest issue with some AV software is the overhead in terms of memory and CPU usage.

Lastly, in reality and quite bluntly. Any AV software is the absolute last line of defense in terms of protecting your computer...and is a whole separate (and lengthly) discussion. Think of it this way though. The bad guys have already penetrated your network defenses, sometimes you can beat them back, but the overwhelming amount of times, they lay a beating on your computer that may not be recoverable from and the end result is a clean install of the entire operating system.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Agreed - I see people all the TIME say "Well the Best Buy guys say this is the best, and they sell the stuff, so I figured they'd know about it."

:doh:

To further echo what Kari said, the way to know a GOOD tech is to read their opinions and posts and see what they tell you to do. IMHO, a good tech will tell you to check it out for yourself, as Kari, myself, and many others have done and will do.

That doesn't mean we don't know what we're talking about, or that we can't be bothered with you.  It means "Hey, we're confident in our assessment...but we want YOU to be confident in our assessment....so please back up what we say with research."

And if we ARE wrong, we've got no problem admitting it. I've seen virtually all of the techs here at some point or other say "Hrm...I didn't know/realize that. Cool! Thanks!"


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

You guys have helped me when the guys in the repair shop couldn't. I always come here for solutions. Wish I could return the favor


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

We like chocolate chip cookies.

(Kidding! :gaptooth


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

> what he told you, either through lack of knowledge or through deception, he told you in order to attempt to get you to buy.....


That's how it is with a lot of companies... Ever see a beta fish sold at walmart or even a big chain pet store? They sell them in little cups and tell you that the fish like it that way. Go to a fish forum and ask if this is true. It is not. But the people at the store, they tell you it is, usually out of ignorance. Most pet stores wont tell you that gold fish aren't supposed to be kept in little bowls either... or how many fish properly fit in a tank, or a ton of other important things to know.
What they care about is $
They have to move the product.
No matter where you go, there are people that "know" things... some are "experts" and yet what they "know" is so different from what another "expert" knows.
eh... Glad you asked.
I used AVG for years, using Avast these days. Both are great. Both get REALLY high ratings from download sites, that get no money for making such ratings.

I've helped a friend of mine out with his computer on a few occasions where the people, I think it was at best buy, could not do it. And I am NOT an IT person. 
eh... Plenty of responses made already, my thoughts weren't necessary... somehow the topic sucked me in.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Virus protection-and firewalls--are greek to me. I've heard that Norton is difficult to remove from a computer-but in order to put one computer online, I felt I should install the trial norton, to protect untill I found something else.
Not sure now, if I should just buy the Norton thats there--or if I should go with Avast, and "try" to uninstall Norton. What do you think? I need computer advice for dummies....


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Norton's not bad, actually - back in 2003 through 2005 I'd have told you to run (not walk) away from it, but it's actually gotten quite a bit better, to the point where it's not bad to use, and it's #2 or so in virus/malware detection.

That being said, yeah, it is kinda tough to uninstall. But unless you have like Norton Antivirus 2006 or something p) there's no need to remove it, long as it's working fine.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

So glad that I logged in here! I was just getting on to ask about Microsoft Security Essentials (not meaning to hijack the thread) but my Norton ran out about 6 weeks ago and I downloaded MSE. The last three days the computer has been REALLY SLOW and kind of doing funky things. Switching pages and closing pages down when I am NOT instigating it. Do I have a virus that got through somehow? MSE says everything is fine. What do I need to do?


----------



## fratermus (May 11, 2009)

Some salescritters are decent and knowledgeable; most are liars, incompetents, or both.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

bajiay said:


> So glad that I logged in here! I was just getting on to ask about Microsoft Security Essentials (not meaning to hijack the thread) but my Norton ran out about 6 weeks ago and I downloaded MSE. The last three days the computer has been REALLY SLOW and kind of doing funky things. Switching pages and closing pages down when I am NOT instigating it. Do I have a virus that got through somehow? MSE says everything is fine. What do I need to do?


Is MSE updated? As I mentioned in another post, not all anti-virus programs detect the same and as good as MSE is, you should download the free version of Malwarebytes, install it, let it auto update when prompted then scan your pc.

Chances are that if fully updated MSE and Malwarebytes do not detect anything, the problem lies elsewhere.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

According to MSE, it is real time updated. I had AVG as a back up but only had their trial version and it expired. Can't find the regular free version anywhere. While I had AVG and MSE, it wasn't doing this. I will check out Malwarebytes. Thanks!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

bajiay said:


> According to MSE, it is real time updated. I had AVG as a back up but only had their trial version and it expired. Can't find the regular free version anywhere. While I had AVG and MSE, it wasn't doing this. I will check out Malwarebytes. Thanks!


Try Avast Free. 

[ame]http://download.cnet.com/Avast-Free-Antivirus/3000-2239_4-10019223.html?part=dl-85737&subj=dl&tag=button[/ame]


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Try Avast Free.
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/Avast-Free...0019223.html?part=dl-85737&subj=dl&tag=button


Say Nevada. I found Free virus protection for Macs.
VirusBarrier Express.
I can dump Norton that I am using now when it expires.
Yeah


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Arabian - you've been able to use ClamAV on Macs for years now.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Kung said:


> Arabian - you've been able to use ClamAV on Macs for years now.


 Didn't know that, but thanks I will look into that one also.
I just found out about the one I posted because of the latest updates I received many of the same "Apps" on my Mac that are available for the Smart phones.
So now I have a "App Store" icon. Cool


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kung said:


> Arabian - you've been able to use ClamAV on Macs for years now.


I've used the ClamAV engine as a daemon for mail scanning on a Linux server and it works great.

It is my understanding that the Windows version doesn't have a real-time virus shield. ClamAV for Windows is pretty much the way the Best Buy guy said, that it has no real-time shield and only removes viruses after the fact. Has that changed?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

No, I think it's still 'on-access' (e.g., you need to scan to find it). My objection was only to the BB guy's assertion that 'none' of the free ones have on-demand scanning, which is, as you and I and Kari and many others know, patently false.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kung said:


> No, I think it's still 'on-access' (e.g., you need to scan to find it). My objection was only to the BB guy's assertion that 'none' of the free ones have on-demand scanning, which is, as you and I and Kari and many others know, patently false.


Yes, that's my problem too. I don't mind them marketing a premium product for its virtues, as long as it's factual. Just because you paid more doesn't necessarily mean you got screwed.

For example, if a Cadillac salesman recommends a Cadillac over a Chevy on the basis of comfort & premium features, I have no problem with that. But if he suggests that a Chevy is incapable of getting you around town reliably, I would take issue.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

On the other hand, were he to say a DODGE was incapable of getting me around town reliably, I'd agree with him.

:gaptooth:


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

bajiay said:


> So glad that I logged in here! I was just getting on to ask about Microsoft Security Essentials (not meaning to hijack the thread) but my Norton ran out about 6 weeks ago and I downloaded MSE. The last three days the computer has been REALLY SLOW and kind of doing funky things. Switching pages and closing pages down when I am NOT instigating it. Do I have a virus that got through somehow? MSE says everything is fine. What do I need to do?


I know all the techie guys here say MSE is okay, and I usually agree with everything they say and am very grateful for all the assistance they've given me over the years. However, with that said, I used Trend Micro (purchased software) for four years and never had a problem, got talked into MSE and in three months it let five trojans through, the last of which destroyed my computer. The same thing happened to three other people who do work for the same company and were recommended MSE by the same tech I was at that company. 

So, sorry to disagree with the guys here, but you couldn't pay me or them enough to ever trust MSE again! I and friends have previously had good luck with AVG and Avast though, which are also free. I am developing a severe dislike for anything MS produced, lol.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Kung said:


> Arabian - you've been able to use ClamAV on Macs for years now.


I went to their site and saw nothing there that would support Mac OS X, All for windows only?


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> I went to their site and saw nothing there that would support Mac OS X, All for windows only?


It is actually named ClamXav


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Calliemoonbeam,
Thank you! So what do I do now? I don't know which program to use that people have recommended and don't really have any money to spend. Are there really any great free ones or do I need to go back to Norton? 
KUNG-I have to buy a transmission for my DODGE! ( ~so I am pretty much broke~)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nevada said:


> I've used the ClamAV engine as a daemon for mail scanning on a Linux server and it works great.


By the way, for anyone wondering how I accomplish that, I export incoming email from postfix using amavisd. Amavisd is capable of intercepting incoming email, then applying certain tests on the email before returning it to postfix for delivery. Here is a detailed tutorial.

http://www.freespamfilter.org/FC4.html

As you can see, in addition to scanning for viruses with clamav, it can also scan email for spam using spamassassin, as well as a few other spam filters. Of course, to be effective clamav needs to be updated regularly. Linux can do that as often as you like by setting up a cron job. 

Amavisd grabs all email that is both coming and going, so subscribers who use your smtp outgoing email server also get scanned. That prevents virus infections from spreading and also stops any spammers who might have joined as subscribers. If you are a mail transfer agent (MTA) operator, filtering for viruses and spam that way is essential to keeping you out of trouble.

The only thing I would add to the above tutorial is that if you install webmin in your server early in the configuration process that you'll save yourself a mountain of work.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

calliemoonbeam said:


> I know all the techie guys here say MSE is okay, and I usually agree with everything they say and am very grateful for all the assistance they've given me over the years. However, with that said, I used Trend Micro (purchased software) for four years and never had a problem, got talked into MSE and in three months it let five trojans through, the last of which destroyed my computer. The same thing happened to three other people who do work for the same company and were recommended MSE by the same tech I was at that company.
> 
> So, sorry to disagree with the guys here, but you couldn't pay me or them enough to ever trust MSE again! I and friends have previously had good luck with AVG and Avast though, which are also free. I am developing a severe dislike for anything MS produced, lol.


Ok, time for a reality check. I've had the following on my computers at one time or another:

- Avast
- AVG
- MSE
- ClamAV
- Trend Micro
- Norton
- BitDefender

*ALL* of them have let viruses through. ALL of them. You flat out won't find one that will NEVER let ANY viruses through.

I'm not 'sticking up' for MSE; I've had MSE, and between that and Malwarebytes, nothing's gotten through on my computer. So it's not that MSE 'sucks.' It is, to be blunt, probably a combination of your browsing habits (or others' attached to your computer or network) and the specific TYPE that happened to get through.

This being said, use what you feel comfortable with. :shrug:


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

bajiay said:


> Calliemoonbeam,
> Thank you! So what do I do now? I don't know which program to use that people have recommended and don't really have any money to spend. Are there really any great free ones or do I need to go back to Norton?



Honestly? The FIRST thing to do is to stop getting upset every time someone waltzes by and said "OH NO don't get THAT! I had that and it let viruses through! It sucks!"

Norton's missed viruses on my computer before. So has McAfee. So has Avast. So has AVG. So has BitDefender. So has MSE.

Expecting a virus program to catch all viruses is like asking a batter to hit every single baseball thrown his way when he steps up to the plate. That's obviously unrealistic.

So what you do, if you're worried about what people say, is exactly what Kari, Nevada, myself, and others have suggested - do some objective research. From my own research, the best paid ones are Norton, McAfee and BitDefender. The best free ones are AVG and Avast and MSE.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Kung said:


> Ok, time for a reality check. I've had the following on my computers at one time or another:
> 
> - Avast
> - AVG
> ...


Sorry Kung! I wasn't trying to ruffle any feathers, just hoping to prevent someone else from a bad experience. I did qualify my statement that you guys here are great and I appreciate all your help, which I most certainly do! Again, I do apologize and am sorry for any ill will, certainly none was meant.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Sorry Kung! I wasn't trying to ruffle any feathers, just hoping to prevent someone else from a bad experience. I did qualify my statement that you guys here are great and I appreciate all your help, which I most certainly do! Again, I do apologize and am sorry for any ill will, certainly none was meant.


Oh, I wasn't upset at all, and I didn't intend any bluntness; I simply meant to come across seriously. My apologies.

Reason being that a LOT of people buy or download virus software and then just about have a meltdown when it fails on them.  I simply wanted to point out that virus software WILL fail or let something through @ some point; it's not that it sux, rather it's that it's not perfect - and no virus removal suite is.

Again, my apologies for coming across too blunt.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Kung said:


> Oh, I wasn't upset at all, and I didn't intend any bluntness; I simply meant to come across seriously. My apologies.
> 
> Reason being that a LOT of people buy or download virus software and then just about have a meltdown when it fails on them.  I simply wanted to point out that virus software WILL fail or let something through @ some point; it's not that it sux, rather it's that it's not perfect - and no virus removal suite is.
> 
> Again, my apologies for coming across too blunt.


No worries! I just didn't want you to think I was saying your advice was not good, gosh, you and several of the other guys have helped me many times! Glad I didn't upset or offend you!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

OK--I downloaded Avast free. NOW, I'm wondering--do I perhaps need to buy it to get "all the bells and whistles?"
And--what else do I need? Microsoft Essentials? Spybot? Addaware?Malwarebytes?(I had never heard of it)
I did delete Norton--no problem.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd run Avast for your antivirus program - and NOTHING else. (Antivirus programs can 'fight' so make SURE that all things Norton and Microsoft Security Essentials are UNINSTALLED before you install anything else.

As far as spyware goes, you can have all 3 (Spybot S&D, Ad-Aware, Malwarebytes).


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been using McAfee for a few years now, mostly because my ISP offers it for only $3 added to my phone bill each month. I have it set up to do a full scan once a day. I have either just been lucky or it works as its supposed to. No problems with viruses since I started using it


----------



## rcornish (Apr 4, 2005)

He is either an idiot or gets a kick back/commision on trend micro. Sure, a lot of free ones are like he said, but not all of them. AVG and MSE both are good options. This kind of crap from someone in a role of one that should be respected just annoys the heck out of me. Just like the same ones that say if you have the viruses and spyware best thing for us to do is wipe your drive and re-install fresh - sorry about you data loss. Just lazy and quicker to do that is all it usually amounts to.


----------

